# Knicks Sign Kelvin Cato



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations and Head Coach Isiah Thomas announced Wednesday that the team has signed free agent center Kelvin Cato to a contact.
> 
> As per club policy, terms of the deal are not announced.
> 
> ...


http://www.msg.com/content_news.jsp?articleID=v0000msgn20061025T161632543&newsgroup=ap.sportsml.columnist.article&sports=basketball&team=Knicks&league=nba

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No Legend Olowokandi.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Chan said:


> No Legend Olowokandi.


 I can't say I've followed Cato all that much, but if it means making it so there is no chance of signing Kandi, then its a great deal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> As per club policy, terms of the deal are not announced.


Yeah, full MLE, I'm sure.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If we signed him to A Jerome James contract then we're screwed.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I can't say I've followed Cato all that much, but if it means making it so there is no chance of signing Kandi, then its a great deal.


Cato is decent, actually. I haven't seen him lately, but he was a decent backup to Yao a few years back. Can block some shots, but not as strong or as big as mah boy Jerome. Not as lazy as Jerome though. Jerome beats this guy in size and man defense, but Cato is slightly faster (which really isn't saying much) and can rotate over to the middle once every few plays to stop a slasher.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

For half the money Isiah could've had Charles Oakley shadow Jerome James all day and ensure that he gives maximum effort out of fear for his life.

A motivated JJ > Cato.


----------



## just a shook one (May 18, 2003)

Wish I could see the Cato vs Jerome sessions in practice.

What a waste of a signing.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Yeah, full MLE, I'm sure.


necessary jones


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I like Cato as backup C far more than James. Didn't realize he wanted to play basketball again. Good signing.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Cato can contribute very well. He's a good shot blocker and he works hard.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cato in Houston played great D. And he played with a ton of heart. It was sad to see him go when we traded him, but at the time he was hurt a lot. He spent a lot of time on the injured list because of a bad shoulder. That probably slowed him down a ton. Before then, he was our primary back up that made it into the starting rotation back in the early 2000's and late 90's. He was acquired from the Houston-Portland trade that involved Pippen. 

I am glad he is still playing in the NBA. I hoped Houston would have had a spot for him this year. he can bang down low, has a decent body(from what I remember), and he played with so much heart. I honestly miss him as a player. To bad he isn't in the same form he once was.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Whats the story on 
Kelvin Cato?* 

The Pistons signed Nazr this offseason rather than give Kelvin Cato the 28 mpg job left by Big Ben. 

The Magic traded Kelvin Cato for Darko. 

The Rockets were getting some valuable playingtime out of Kelvin Cato, but the large base of Chinese Fans wanted to see more playingtime out of Yao (so the trade for T-Mac sounded good). 

Isiah Thomas is not or has not been PLANNING long term with this young future roster. 

The number one area inwhich Kelvin Cato can help this Knick Team is in every Practice Session this season working-out hard on Curry & James positioning and weak areas in the paint and transition defense (plus share his awareness of Steve Francis strong & weak areas). 

The Knicks had C-Jackie Butler whom was working out real well in practice and in the transition defense (a little RAW but a well backup for this season at C/PF). 
The Knicks not resigning Jackie Butler was not a wise move this offseason for the Knicks young players that were intune with Jackie Butler on the offense/defense in comming from behind to take the lead in games (There were just too many games inwhich the Knicks were losing badly and Jackie Butler and the young rookies last season came back to tie the game against worthy oponents.). 
*That must be said!* 

*Mo Taylor wanting out was that a surprise for Isiah Thomas? 
was'nt Isiah Thomas supposed to have a private meeting with each of the Knicks Players when he was announced the coach of the 2006-7 season (in July)? * 
Buying out Mo Taylor, the same week that the Spurs offered Jackie Butler an offer sheet would have been a wise move for $7 million dollars for 3 years. And the remainder of the MLE could've went to the signing of Free Agent Jared Jefferies. WHY? 
Jackie Butler was healthy with no serious past injuries last season when he entered training camp in 2005. 

*Jackie Butler would have made a BIG-DIFFERENCE in the Knicks Training-Camp and Preseason Games (Teammates having CONFIDENCE in the Knicks Center). 

This is just another LOG on Isiah Thomas history as the Knicks President (signing Kelvin Cato with just 6 days before regular season begin and one preseason game left).*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

obviously i am in favor of this since he was basically the guy off free agency i wanted all along.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> obviously i am in favor of this since he was basically the guy off free agency i wanted all along.


Cato was a great pickup for the Knicks. If the NETS would've got him no telling how far they would've went this season with Cato, Collins, Kristic, and Moore manning their Center/PF position. 

*Hypothetically speaking,*
If both "JJ" are not ready to play untill the middle of December, than and only than do I see a good reason for Coach Isiah putting Cato in the 12-Man roster at the beginning of the season. 
But still he should only be used spraringly when all three frontcourt players are in foul trouble (Curry, Frye, Lee). 
*WHY? 
Now is the right time to play Curry, Frye, and Lee together for 35 mpg at the start of the season so they can learn how to relate to each other skillz so they can HELP one another from getting into foul trouble verse NBA Oponents (That is called Frontcourt Team Chemistry). 
They are the Knicks Future Frontcourt Players right? 

I like the idea of just using Curry, Frye, Lee, and Rookie Balkman as the main frontcourt Players throughout the month of November, whether WIN or Lose, the chemistry that would be made would be devastating, especially when both JJ return and sone sparing PT for Cato. But! Q.Richardson (No Chemistry A$$) messes all that up.* 

I understand that Cato & Francis have a history of chemistry together, but they both stop utilizing that chemistry in Orlando when Mobley was traded, and thats dangerous for this Knick Team when Francis start sulking about something will Cato put all his attention on wiping Francis tears rather than doing his JOB on the court? 
Coach Isiah have to let Cato sit on the bench to watch Curry Foul-Out a few games before giving him any playingtime. This way when Cato do get some playingtime it could be seen if he makes any kind of difference in the WIN/Lost column. 

*I just want to know how Jerome James feel about the signing of Cato??? *


----------

